# Ultimate Fighter Line Up for Tonight's Show!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.FightCard&eid=825


----------



## Omar B (Dec 8, 2007)

Sweet lineup.  I can't stand Danzig but it looks like he's gonna win.  I'm glad George is fighting, he was one of my favorites of the season.  J-Rock, can't stand that guy, that voice bothers the heck outta me.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 8, 2007)

Omar B said:


> Sweet lineup. I can't stand Danzig but it looks like he's gonna win. I'm glad George is fighting, he was one of my favorites of the season. J-Rock, can't stand that guy, that voice bothers the heck outta me.


 
George was one of my favorites to and it is a shame he got a finger in the eye because that really messed up his fight.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 8, 2007)

George was my pick for the winner till he lost.  It was gonna be him and Danzig in the finals for me.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes, I felt the same way until he I saw him get fingered in the eye and then he had to get it to the ground to protect that eye and unfortunatley that did not materialize.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 9, 2007)

All I gotta say is wow!  What a performance all around by everyone taking part.  Even the short fights still showed a lot of heart and spirit.  The surprise of the night was without a doubt the War Machine and J-Rock fight.  Talk about leaving it all on the matt!  I've not seen that much drama and back and forth in a fight in years.  Those two have without a doubt made their careers and made sure they'll both be around for a long time with those performances.

George ruled, Matt ruled, Danzig ruled.  All three were great examples of ecomony in a fight.  Economy of motion, energy, lots of patientce.  They are someof the most efficient fighters I have ever seen, no missed punches, no swinging the leg out there hopeing to connect.  These guys moved with intent and every time they moved it serived the prupose of weakening the opponent or gaining better position.  These guys are gonna be stars.

All in all, this has been one of my favorite UFC events in a while.  I really do hope that they put out a DVD of this one!  Not only were all the fights worthy, but we missed a couple that were not broadcast.

Anyways, some recaps I saw this morning:
http://www.sherdog.com/news/news.asp?n_id=10290
http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...14?slug=ki-tufinale120607&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
http://www.mmafighting.com/results/2007/the_ultimate_fighter_6_finale.html
http://www.mmafighting.com/articles/rousseau/2007/the_ultimate_fighter_6_finale_review.html


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 9, 2007)

Omar B said:


> All I gotta say is wow! What a performance all around by everyone taking part. Even the short fights still showed a lot of heart and spirit. The surprise of the night was without a doubt the War Machine and J-Rock fight. Talk about leaving it all on the matt! I've not seen that much drama and back and forth in a fight in years. Those two have without a doubt made their careers and made sure they'll both be around for a long time with those performances.
> 
> George ruled, Matt ruled, Danzig ruled. All three were great examples of ecomony in a fight. Economy of motion, energy, lots of patientce. They are someof the most efficient fighters I have ever seen, no missed punches, no swinging the leg out there hopeing to connect. These guys moved with intent and every time they moved it serived the prupose of weakening the opponent or gaining better position. These guys are gonna be stars.
> 
> ...


 
It really was one of the best cards in recent memory and it was free!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are absolutely right in that the war machine and j-rock fight was great and really back and forth.  Also the headline fight between Huerta and Guida was dynamic and incredibly exciting.  George, Danzig really took care of business and if you like fast finishes they did the job in a very efficent manner.  All in all if you missed it that really is to bad because it was well worth watching!!!


----------



## Omar B (Dec 9, 2007)

I gotta say man, as a guy who's all about efficiency, I love that how George Mac and Matt handled it.  I don't need to see a long battle if it's a well fought short one.  In many cases longer fights get sloppy, unnecessary movements, form and technique fall apart, cardio suffers.  Every karate class I've been in the focus is always finishing the fight as quickly as possible, as efficiently as possible.  If you punch it must connect or be a fake to set something up, if you step forward it should always be to improve your position.  But then I'm the guy who thinks of fighting in terms of football, it's all about the right plays, the right feild (ring) position and a good offense.

Oh, and this whole card needs to be on DVD like now!  Know where I could ask about that?  I would just copy the one from TV but it's missing like two fights plus the pre-fights, post fights, weigh ins.


----------



## crushing (Dec 9, 2007)

I pretty much agree with the comments.  A couple of the fights going back and forth.  A lot of fun to watch!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 9, 2007)

I was at the hospital (* Family friend *) and then a christmas party so I recorded the event and watched it when I got home. 

The recording was over before the Dana White annoucment. Was the annoucement just the retirement of Big John?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 9, 2007)

I really enjoyed the card, and I thought Danzig did a real good job. I like him and the way he moves. 

The Bloody fight between War and J was a show of how one can strike from the bottom and also reverse from the guard to mount. I liked it as well. I know Dana rewards people who give him a show as this brings back people to watch. I hope they get something for their efforts.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dana's announcment was that next seasons TUF would be coached by Forest Griffin, the other coach is going to be announcd tonight on Spike's Video Game Awards.  So we got half of an announcment last night and the other half will be tonight.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 9, 2007)

saw 2 good fights last night the rest was not that great


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 9, 2007)

Omar B said:


> Dana's announcment was that next seasons TUF would be coached by Forest Griffin, the other coach is going to be announcd tonight on Spike's Video Game Awards. So we got half of an announcment last night and the other half will be tonight.




Thanks


----------

